# WHY is he so aggressive?



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

Calico male peacock. He's stressing out the other peacocks, even killed two.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Because he's a hybrid mixed with who knows what kind of mbuna. I see other mbuna in there. Better off not keeping "natural" peacocks in with them.


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

fishboy75 said:


> Because he's a hybrid mixed with who knows what kind of mbuna. I see other mbuna in there. Better off not keeping "natural" peacocks in with them.


Oh wow I didn't realise mbuna could hybridise with peacocks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

Also shiiiiiiiz i have other peacocks arriving soon :/


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe rehome the OB and the mbuna.


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

I should have just stuck with my mbuna. The guy at the fish shop (which list themselves as African cichlid specialists) said I was fine to mix them. I have some juvenile peacocks arriving soon, hopefully the aggression will then be spread out more. My mbuna don't have any aggression toward the peacocks, and they are even breeding. It's pretty much just this OB thats the only problem.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Spawning does not necessarily mean the fish are doing well. See how it goes...peak aggression may not happen for six months to a year as the fish mature.

Peacocks can survive with some peaceful mbuna like yellow labs but the more aggressive the mbuna, the riskier it is.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

You always have dominant males, and some are more jerks than others. The problem with real Aulonocara mixed with Mbuna and specialty hybrids is that they can be stressed out, and males may not show full colour (which is the main attraction).

The Calico hybrid may be more likely to chase Aulonocara because he has ancestors that were similar, he thinks they are competition. The Mbuna are not as related, so they are less interested in the Aulonocara.


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

Anyone want this jerk? He's so bad now he's in a time out tank. He's even scratched the Perspex with his teeth!


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I tried peacocks with my mbuna, I added two peacocks and an OB to my established tank. While nobody bothered them, the stress of the aggressiveness in the tank killed the two peacocks. The OB made it though fine and seems ok with the aggression in the tank.


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

ironspider said:


> I tried peacocks with my mbuna, I added two peacocks and an OB to my established tank. While nobody bothered them, the stress of the aggressiveness in the tank killed the two peacocks. The OB made it though fine and seems ok with the aggression in the tank.


Hey sorry been a while since your post&#8230;

I mostly keep Mbuna and some peacocks yeah its weird - i don't really see the Mbuna picking on them but they seem to be more prone to stress than the Mbuna are.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

The only thing to do is to rehome him. Time-outs don't work, change in temp doesn't work, moving the rocks around doesn't work. I've tried them all. If he's that dominant he'll continue to be.


----------

